# canceled haunt, need to vent



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Due to hubby having a cyst that need surgery and is also painful, I have had to cancel the 2nd haunt this year. The first one I had pneumonia, so had to cancel and now this weeks too. This week is my biggest one, over 600 kids(I have over 600 pieces of candy I don't know what to do with)I fully understand health issues come first, and he feels bad we had to cancel too, I have been very careful about not letting him know how upset I am, but felt you guys would understand and let me vent, I don't get TOTers at my house, plus for several reasons I can't do my big haunt at home. So now am terribly sad and depressed, devastated really, been working since the first of the year on thing, spent about 2 hours packing up the fifth wheel. I am gonna go cry and feel sorry for my self for a bit. then will try to figure out how to do the best I can at home, sigh.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

We are here for you Bethene!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sorry to hear that!
hope all goes well


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh no! Keep everything safe and have a blow out next year! I am not having my haunt this year either after YEARS of doing them. Hope things get better soon...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Bethene. Go cry your heart out (it's a good thing to do), eat a few pieces of the candy, then take a deep breath and move on. I can believe your husband feels badly about this, but it's wonderful that you aren't making him feel worse (the painful cyst is more than enough for him to deal with).


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

It is devastating to have to cancel. Last year we had everything set up (a quarter mile haunt with a dozen scenes and untold props) then had a tropical storm move in. Not only cancelled the haunt, but had a big soggy mess to clean up afterwards.

I agree with Roxyblue--have a good cry, go outside and scream if you have a safe place, throw some things (preferable harmless). You're allowed a tantrum.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. You're welcome stop by my house on Halloween if you want to help hand out candy and scare people (or just visit)! Hope you're feeling better and that your husband feels better soon!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Roxy has the right idea, let of some stream, scream and let it out. If you can do a little at the house to keep your hand in the game I am sure you and hubby will feel a bit better about it all. But just think of the head start you have on next year. Hang in there.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

600, wow. Sorry to hear that. :frownkin:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Hope your hubby is ok. But if you do get to haunt, i bet you'll scare the crap out of the TOT's


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

So Sorry to hear about you having to cancel your Haunt.
I almost cancelled this one last year.
Now though, with fresh ideas and a new Prop or two coming in, plus a New Costume, I do feel much better.
You are always welcome here. we could use a couple more hands to help out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cancellation. Hope your hubby gets better soon. Maybe you can channel some of the frustration toward some great props for next year.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys, venting to you did help! 
Nixie, what a kind offer!! I am gonna do the best I can here,I don't get many TOTers but the few that do come will hit the candy jack pot!!
My brain is busy planning the things I can do here,hubby is afraid of vandals here, so will use older tombstones, and put up a cemetery, maybe older props and save the better ones for halloween, set at least a couple of them up, it won't be the best I can do, but will try. Am trying to put a good face on it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry about you having to cancel, but sounds like instead of doing nothing you are trying to make the best of the situation. Good luck to you and your husband for the speedy recovery. Just think of how great next year will be when you are both healthy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, girl!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

It is worth a good cry. However, health is first, and you can come back even bigger and better next year. 

I hope your husband feels better quickly.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, he had surgery today, the cyst had become infected and spread beyond itself, he was in extreme pain, shaking and a weird color, so am glad it got done today, it was supposed to be Friday, but called the doc, said can't wait that long, am in too much pain, so they squeezed us in, and did surgery 3 hours later! 
thank you all for the thoughtful words and support!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Bummer, really. Its like getting the flu while on vacation.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg, i hope he recovers soon! i'm sure you can come up with something!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sending well wishes and good energy his way...


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree with everyone here too...terribly sorry to hear about your illnesses and hope your hubby gets better quick! Like I said on another thread, there's always next year and MORE kids who want to visit haunts. Try not to get discouraged. We're all here for you and want you to keep doing what you like to do for Halloween. Try and find the good sides to everything and you'll get through this. We're praying for you both!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What about this: October 30th evening, order a pizza & wings..some sodas & beer and invite people over to hang out & watch a scary movie! It's not the usual Halloween as you know it, but you can still have fun! Put a skelly in the chair as your Official Halloween Decoration and you're done!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that would be a great idea,except we are invited to a retirement party of a guy hubby used to work with(he is retired too), maybe I ought to show up in costume!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethene said:


> that would be a great idea,except we are invited to a retirement party of a guy hubby used to work with(he is retired too), maybe I ought to show up in costume!


Go as Elvira - that would make the party for the guy who's retiring


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bring my blucky (glued into a sitting position) everywhere I visit in October. He rides in the passenger seat of the car with me (buckled in for safety- LOL)..I take him to barbecues, Bible Study..its all good. (And its not REALLY Bible Study- we just gab & everybody else gets drunk).


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that's great, Debbie, I have the toepincher in the back of my wagon right now, was packed to go to the campground, when the Sh#t hit the fan, should add a blucky too!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

am going to try and get some of my stuff set up today in my yard, if hubby feels good enough for me to leave him alone, they sent him home yesterday and I wish they would not of, it is terrible, the incision packed, no stitches, open and packed,, and the packing keeps trying to come out, , have it taped ,but still he is having alot of pain, and I don't like this being a weekend,


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

gah....

I feel bad for both of you. Be patient with him. Not only is he in pain, but I bet he feels awful about the haunt. 

Do what you can for Halloween to give yourself some joy.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Eee Gad Bethene. I feel terrible, too. Everyone is right. Comfort the man first but don't forget about taking care of yourself. Setting up a few of your favorite props might pickup your spirits! Hope hubby is healing well.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hubby sounds like he's coming along. Take care him and also take care of yourself. 
If you want to scare people, we can always use some help at our haunt.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, set up a grave yard , smallerthan I wanted, but not toobad I guess, used a static prop with a mask I had instead of one of my skulpted guys, spiders, a few skulls, my corpsed skelly, such as he is, etc. after the 5th wheel is moved, I may set up more in a different area that is sorta blocked by it, and hang a ghost from the garage, with a black light in the light there, will add a few more things as time goes on. 

Learned to pack the wound today, had a nurse over to show ,e. tomorrow he is good enough to be alone for a while, I will work for most of the day, haven't worked since half a day on Thursday, Tuesday and Wednesday were shortened too,. so am broke !


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

DarkMaster, thanks for the offer, to let me help! but will stay here and make the best of what I can do.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your husband's illness and having to downshift on the decorations, bethene. I've had to backburner most of my decorating and plans for a party this year, too. I've been working 84-hour weeks since September. Hope he's doing much better and that you both get to enjoy Halloween any way you can.

If he's still a bit pale next week, try propping your hubby up against a tombstone in the front yard and see if he scares the TOTs. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bethene said:


> well, set up a grave yard , smallerthan I wanted, but not toobad I guess, used a static prop with a mask I had instead of one of my skulpted guys, spiders, a few skulls, my corpsed skelly, such as he is, etc. after the 5th wheel is moved, I may set up more in a different area that is sorta blocked by it, and hang a ghost from the garage, with a black light in the light there, will add a few more things as time goes on.
> 
> Learned to pack the wound today, had a nurse over to show ,e. tomorrow he is good enough to be alone for a while, I will work for most of the day, haven't worked since half a day on Thursday, Tuesday and Wednesday were shortened too,. so am broke !


You go girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bethene said:


> Learned to pack the wound today, had a nurse over to show


Spooky1 had the honor(?) of doing that for me many years ago. He went a little white the first time the nurse showed him how (I probably did, too - it's not a pleasant experience for the recipient to go through). Then his scientific interest kicked in and he was fascinated by the fact he could see the muscle fascia through the wound opening.:googly:


----------

